# Kuro uchi ko bocho



## chefcomesback (Apr 25, 2014)

I have always been a fan of kuro uchi knives and this is my first attempt at forging and also kuro uchi finish





The blade is from 1095 flat stock , I have tried to have a little hollow side between the bevels for easy food release . I must say it is not consistent either due to the grinding or forging or bit of both 




It has 98mm cutting edge , 34.9 mm tall at the heel , the spine is 3.46 mm thick at the heel , it tapers to to 2.71 in the middle of the blade 





The handle is made from two colored sassafras wood and beefwood ferrule. After I carved the cavity for the tang ,I have glued the sassafras wood scales . Since this was a practice knife I didn't want to put too much effort into the handle




The handle is 103 mm long, tapers from 1.62 at the ferrule to the1.91 end in width, and from 1.93 to 2.03 at height.
The knife is thin behind the edge and weighs 74 grams
It was lot of fun but serious effort trying to make it look like a knife, I do appreciate all the old school blacksmiths with eyeballing the temperature of the forge , steel etc.
I have done the heat treatment at night in the dark but I believe I need lots and lots of experience or to use my thermocouple and laser thermometers 
I will be sticking to the stock removal for a long time for my next projects 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 25, 2014)

:coolsign:


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

That looks like a really fun knife. I'm impressed!


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice job especially for a first attempt:doublethumbsup:


----------

